# touch up paint for factory wheels??



## 73birdman (May 16, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows the paint code for 17" 2004 factory wheels, or if there even is one for factory wheels. The silver paint has some areas that need touching up. Thanks!


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think there is one but Duplicolor makes a great silver paint and clear coat to do restores that's wheel specific.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Quicksilver metallic.


----------



## 73birdman (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a try.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Make sure you clear them afterwords. The 04s didn't come with clear coat. Very odd.


----------

